# Natural fade... use it or try and lose it?



## G1BB0 (May 22, 2011)

so I have a natural fade, may be down to being left handed and playing right handed, I dont know.

Should I just play to my natural shot or try to learn to play a draw? I try and draw with driver slightly as it straightens out my potential slice so would this benefit all clubs?


----------



## haplesshacker (May 22, 2011)

Phew! Disclaimer first. I'm no expert, but............

For most of us, golf is a hobby, ableit, something that we want to get better at, but time and money constraints, means that it's a hobby. We'll never be able to earn a living as a touring pro, so as I see it. Kinda work with what you've got.

What's wrong with a natural fade? Okay, so you might lose a bit of distence off the tee, but for those all important GIR, it's a godsend.

I'd love to have a swing like Luke Donalds, but the chances are it ain't ever going to happen. So I've recently excepted that I need to work with the flaws I have and tweak that to maxi mise my game with the least amount of time and money, (or effort).

Work with it. We all have a 'natural shape'. (Unless of course you have the 'time!')


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2011)

Didn't do Monty too bad over the course of his career. A lot of pros fade the ball and as long as you control it and it doesn't become a slice then I'd stick with it. It will certainly help land the ball softer on harder summer greens


----------



## chrisd (May 22, 2011)

Not being funny Gibbo, if your off 28 and have a natural fade you surely shouldn't mess about with it. It means you can aim down the left side of the fairway and, pretty well, know that you wont lose it in the right rough, or, aim at the left side of the green and get a more gentle landing, taking the left side problems out of equation. 

I'd worry about the things that keep you off 28 and not about the good things in your game


Chris


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2011)

If it's controlled then go with it, it's a good stock shot.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 22, 2011)

was the lack of distance side of it that I was sort of concerned about. Didnt actually realise it was a decent shot to have lol. Will leave as is and try and learn a basic draw... when I am ready to do so


----------



## RGDave (May 22, 2011)

I always played better with straight or draw (circa 1996).

There's nothing wrong with a little left to right, just keep it under control.


----------



## Region3 (May 22, 2011)

Only my opinion, but keep it if it's only a fade and not a slice. If it moves sideways any more than 15yds or so (ideally 10) I'd try to sort it out by lessening it, not necessarily trying to get a draw.

A shot that ends where you think it will is priceless, regardless of which way it moves in the air.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 22, 2011)

Gibbo, remeber that a draw will always bounces with more spion that a fade, great if you want more distance, but its a bas***d with hard grounds in the summer. A drawing ball hardly ever checks on a hard green, and on off camber fairways a draw will bounce with violent concequences.

I spent years getting rid of a fade in favour of a draw for more length, then spent Â£400+ on lessons and god knows how much on range balls trying to get my fade back.

I miss my fade.


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2011)

I started a very similar thread a couple of weeks back with a poll......

the answer KEEP IT if its reliable....ish


----------



## G1BB0 (May 22, 2011)

it can be a horrid slice, I just have to control the clubface as I have a tendency to open it. I know its only early doors for me golf wise, I just had a bit of a conscience about it wondering if it will hold me back in the long run


----------



## Oddsocks (May 22, 2011)

gibbo, from 13-18 i played with a fade and with minimal lessons got down to 11. from 19 through to 30 i worked on a draw, its harder to control in my personal opinion, and can destroy great rounds.  from what ive been told most pro's play a fade as a safe shot when needed, id tame the slice to a mellow fade, not change the shape completely, unless of course distance is your ultimate goal.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 22, 2011)

nah, distance is not my ultimate goal as I know that will improve over time with better ball striking etc.

One good thing is I have never hit a hook shot yet


----------



## Oddsocks (May 22, 2011)

my bad hooks have some amazing energy on their first bounce, some you'd think have landed on concrete. since trying to hit soft cuts off the tee on par 3's ive held alot more greens even in the current dry spell.


----------

